# Rain in September



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

So, have my heart set on exploratory trip in Sep (it's when I can get a long vacation from work), but looking at the avg days of and inches of rainfall in Sep....Jeez Louise! I live in subtropical Miami, Florida so I'm somewhat accustomed to it, but according to online resources: in Manila 20 days on average rain in Sep and 13.5 inches. Are these 1 hour afternoon downpours, all-day torrents, or unpredictable combinations and just come prepared to get wet on a daily basis? I can surely deal with rain....just curious .....Thank you.....


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

September is usually the middle of the wet season and if the monsoons are in full tilt I have seen it rain steady for 3 weeks or more. It is also the middle of the typhoon season (just like your hurricane season).

Manila is prone to flooding even with a short downpour. Avoid wading in flooded areas as there are all sorts of nasty diseases in the water (cholera, leptospirosis, etc.).

Why not look for somewhere other than Manila? Cebu? Davao?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rainy season*



Wishingtostart said:


> So, have my heart set on exploratory trip in Sep (it's when I can get a long vacation from work), but looking at the avg days of and inches of rainfall in Sep....Jeez Louise! I live in subtropical Miami, Florida so I'm somewhat accustomed to it, but according to online resources: in Manila 20 days on average rain in Sep and 13.5 inches. Are these 1 hour afternoon downpours, all-day torrents, or unpredictable combinations and just come prepared to get wet on a daily basis? I can surely deal with rain....just curious .....Thank you.....


So far it's turned into a much drier year than the previous ones, my back yard is "Bone Dry" and the Laguna de Bay shore line has dropped considerably and the weather is supposed to continue with little rain.... El Nino effect, so who knows whats in store for you but I'd count on all the above issue's, heavy severe downpours or monsoon never ending rains, the good news is umbrella's are dirt cheap here, don't leave home without one, they also sell those portable or foldaway ones.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Why not look for somewhere other than Manila? Cebu? Davao?


I second that. I hate Manila. I spent a very miserable day there yesterday. If you are only in Manila you will hate the Philippines.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We were in Manila during September for my wife embassy interveiw and yes it rained. It didn't rain all of the time but enough to get wet most time we went out. About 3 years ago in August Manila had something like a metre of rain in 8 days. You can imagine how it was getting stacked up in the streets.


----------



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies...areas in Luzon are definitely on my checklist and wanted to also see some areas of Manila. Thanks for the great descriptions of your experiences with rain there that time of year. 

What I didn't realize (what some pointed out) and I checked out this morning is that some cities have much less rain (online Cebu shows about half as much for example) than Manila (and Luzon cities nearby). So, I think I can adjust locations if necessary based on weather at the time. I plan to see several cities near Manila, and several near and including Cebu within an 18-day September trip.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Wishingtostart said:


> Thanks for the replies...areas in Luzon are definitely on my checklist and wanted to also see some areas of Manila. Thanks for the great descriptions of your experiences with rain there that time of year.
> 
> What I didn't realize (what some pointed out) and I checked out this morning is that some cities have much less rain (online Cebu shows about half as much for example) than Manila (and Luzon cities nearby). So, I think I can adjust locations if necessary based on weather at the time. I plan to see several cities near Manila, and several near and including Cebu within an 18-day September trip.


Whilst Manila was having all the rain I described above we had been traveling to Dumaguete, Bohol and Legaspi, not a drop of rain until we arrived back to Manila. One word of warning, if you are due to fly out of Manila and there is a lot of rain it is a good idea to stay in Manila the night before you fly as travel in from the provinces can be a problem during heavy rain.


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

My thinking is I would rather see things at their worst so I can better judge, plus as stated you really can't predict the weather. If that is the time you can go, then go and enjoy.


----------

